# Captain George Edward Sothcott of Bembridge



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

Capt George Edward Sothcott was born March 28th 1839 in St Helens IOW.
He died on Oct 1st 1922 in Bembridge IOW.
He was a Master Mariner and the obituary of his son Percy in the Isle of Wight County Press describes George Edward as "having had an adventurous career which included running the blockade in the American Civil War".
Any information on his career and the ships he served in would be much appreciated


----------

